# How Lightning Benefits the Vegetable Garden



## Cami (Jun 21, 2011)

I have always wondered why I see significant new growth on my plants after a thunderstorm. Now I know why. Thank You


----------



## Cindy_Renner (Aug 21, 2014)

After a recent thunderstorm/hail/lightning my green bean plants were such a dark green they were almost blue. AND the smaller, less productive plants had produced new beans. The color was robust.


----------

